# Irish Share Prices



## Joe (10 Oct 2002)

I'm may not be good at sums (or investing!)

I bought shares in an Irish Company at €21.00.  By the time I had paid Stamp and Commissions they cost me €21.56 each.

The share price has fallen 56% since then and now stands at €9.15.  Sounds bad enough.

However if I sold the shares today I would only net €9.00 after paying commissions.  I would therefore need the share price to jump by 140% before I would break even.

I think that you could do the same sums for many other Irish shares.  I now need my shares to go up to 2.5 times their current price for me to get my money back!

Perhaps this is a strong argument for pound cost averaging.  Maybe I need to buy twice as many shares again so that I would only need to price to go up to 1.5 times the current price.

I find it amazing that institutions can still advertise that Shares produce the best long run returns.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2002)

<!--EZCODE BOLD START-->* I find it amazing that institutions can still advertise that Shares produce the best long run returns.*<!--EZCODE BOLD END-->

Just out of interest, when did you buy the shares in question?


----------



## Joe (10 Oct 2002)

Hi Clubman,

I only bought them last year - about 18 months ago.

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2002)

Hardly a long term position so? However I agree with you that the costs (stamp duty, broker fees/commissions/administration charges etc.) of buying and selling Irish shares are arguably excessive.


----------



## Joe (10 Oct 2002)

Hi Clubman,

I know I have not held for the long term already.

However I need to make 140% growth to get my money back.  If the share price grows by 14.5% over the next 8 years I will catch up on the amount I would have received if I left my money on deposit.

If these type of returns may be available then maybe I should go double or quits, in which case I would only need prices to rise 7.5% over the same period.

Joe


----------



## bigdenb (11 Jan 2003)

Joe,

For my tuppence,if George Bush Goes to war within
the next 3 weeks, all stocks will slump,
maybe it's time to lick your wounds and sell. and possibly buyback at a cheaper rate

2 years ago I bought shares at approx £20 they then dropped
to £10 I bought more trying to spread my losses if they
went up, I sold for £6,and they are now worth 1.75
Unless shares are in Financial or medical (I think you might have ELAN) I would sell.
But that's me


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2003)

Two counterpoints:
<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ol><li>nobody can predict the future</li><li>past performance is no guide to future returns</li></ol><!--EZCODE LIST END-->


----------



## joeysoap (30 Jan 2003)

by my rough estimates vodaphone shares will have to rise to approx five euro in order for eircom investors(?) to break even. I figure this is  what will be required to recoup the losses on valentia. Are my figures correct?
sort if irrelevant anyway, as a bad horse in the grand national would probably be shorter odds.

cheers
joeysoap


----------

